# Mastercard



## NorwegianBrit (Jan 17, 2013)

There are so many knowledgable people on this forum, I thought I would ask a question: 
I have an Italian Post Office bank account (non-resident) and am trying to get a mastercard as the Maestro card on this account does not work many places. The PO has a website to order one, but has been 'out of order' for weeks - or maybe they dont like foreign IP addresses?? If I walk into the local PO they will only give a VISA card....Any ideas how I can get a mastercard? Dont mind prepaid if I have to, but would prefer a 'credit card'. The account does not have a wage being paid into it.
Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Non resident might be a problem. ING offers a prepaid mastercard. Agip is offering a prepaid one to.

promozione ogni 20 litri 2 euro

I don't think your problem is the Visa. It's the post office which isn't part of the main system IIRC.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

BancoPosta's "Click" account comes with a free MasterCard debit card. Can you open a Click account?


----------



## NorwegianBrit (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tip BBCwatcher - I shall try it and see


----------



## NorwegianBrit (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi NickZ,
not quite sure what you mean when you say 'I don't think your problem is the Visa. '.
BancoPosta have offered me a Visa (electron probably), but I would like a Mastercard....

Thanks for the tips, I shall look into them.


----------

